

Show HN: Weekend Hack: NextEpiso.de - sebcioz
http://nextepiso.de

======
saurabhtandon
A nice attempt. But I am not satisfied with the UI! Why to drag the picture
when you can just click it and get the next release date. Basically, you are
taking two steps to do a thing which can be done in one step, may be just to
make the UI pretty. Plus some details are incorrect (like no new episode for
the Big Bang Theory) but these are your content source issue. Apart from that
it is good!

------
fourstar
Please don't make drag and drop required. This is not a good trend. Oh and you
left your S3 bucket and key in the source.

~~~
StavrosK
I couldn't use it at all on my mobile. Clicking does nothing, so it's not like
you needed both, it's just crippled now.

------
tymekpavel
A few bugs:

1\. Dexter hasn't aired on the west coast, but the next episode is listed as 7
days from now, when it's really a few hours from now. Same with The Walking
Dead.

2\. Doesn't work on my iPhone.

A few comments:

1\. Don't make me click to see the next episode air date. If you want to keep
the current interface, do it on mouseover. Better yet, just let users add
shows and present a table with a list sorted by date.

2\. It'd be nice to show the next air date of old show re-runs too.

------
ReshNesh
Nice idea. However, I tried checking the release date for The big bang theory
and it said "No Next Episode :(" which disagrees with Wikipedia that says
"November 8".

~~~
creativityhurts
Yeah, the same happens with Suits and others.

------
Moto7451
Drag and drop doesn't work on my iPad or Android phone.

------
Jelte12345
I've been using <http://tvcountdown.com> for quite some time now and I haven't
been disappointed. It has lots of series, also some British ones. It's really
nice that it converts the airtimes to local times, since I live in Europe and
always forget how many hours I have to add or substract.

------
thekevan
I had a little issue. I chose The Walking Dead and new episode airs later
today. It told me that the next new episode was in 7 days. So I had to go over
to Wikipedia to make sure tonight's episode was a new one. It is.

------
sebcioz
Source code (sorry - backend only) is available on my github account:
<https://github.com/sebcioz/next_episode>

~~~
citricsquid
An indication that we need to flip the cards over to get the dates would be
great; I didn't realise at first, I thought I had to drag to trigger
something.

------
mikerice
Snazzy UI. I made something similar: txt reminders for new episodes of tv
shows: <http://remembertowatch.com>

------
nezza-_-
A friend of mine built something similar: <http://watched.li/>

Also I am not able to find two and a half men :/

~~~
tomclancy
I think that's a feature :)

------
matthiasv
I really like the idea but the drag 'n' drop user interface is neither
convenient nor necessary to fulfill its purpose. But anyway, keep up the good
work.

------
vitno
If the next release date is today, as in the case of walking dead, it should
say! otherwise, nice.

------
bravoyankee
The site doesn't work on my iPhone, but that's not why I'm leaving a comment.
I wanted to compliment you on the great domain name. It's clever and catchy.
Very brandable. Nice work.

P.S. And don't forgot smartphone users.

------
rxooo
Honestly, it takes way too many clicks to find out when the next episode is.
Fist I have to drag, then click. It should really be a 1 step thing.

